# What happened to Fortis?



## outdoors_guy (Nov 18, 2019)

I first stumbled upon the Fortis brand in the Sovietski Collection catalog (back when it was still around) long before I could afford such a watch. I sort of ignored watches for about the next 20 years, and now getting back into watches it seems to me that Fortis is a largely forgotten brand. I read that they dealt with a bankruptcy a few years ago, but I was wondering if anyone could give a little more background? I tried to find information on the Fortis website, but there was just not much.

It might be a while before i buy my first nice watch, but I really love the look of the Fortis watches more than any other watch, and I am interested in learning more about the history of the brand as well. It seems like Fortis had some firsts in the watch world, but in spite of that they never developed the commercial success of many swiss brands at either end of the price spectrum. Was this just a marketing flop, or was there truly something important happening that nearly drove Fortis to extinction?

Hopefully Fortis watches don’t suddenly rise in price as I am saving my money for one.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Fortis has some very nice watches, you still can find them on grey market.


----------



## BoTime! (Jul 9, 2018)

Interesting question on why they don't seem to receive more recognition. I have three B-42 watches; one is the Cosmonaut Chronograph which is my favorite.

Some history can be found here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortis_(Swiss_watchmaker)
And if you can read German, more info about the buyout from a private investor here: https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/wirtsc...-uhrenfirma-fortis-ist-am-ende/story/30334649

https://www.Watchbuys.com is the Official North American Distributor and a good bit of info, along with their current catalog can be found there.


----------



## Filipj (Apr 2, 2018)

Fortis is one of my favorite brands and that is because of the history and quality of their watches. Fortis was the first brand that fittet a automatic movement in a wristwatch. They were also the first brand that produced a automatic watch with alarm complication. They have been official suppliers of the Russian space agency Roscosmos since 1994. They tested watches such as Tag Heuer and other brands, but the official cosmonauts model was the only one that met all the standards and requirements. I myself own a B-42 Official Cosmonauts and a Flieger, definetly one of the best watches that I have ever owned. It is a forgotten brand that should get more recognition. Fortis is still family owned today and independent. They will rise in price because their vision is to become a "luxury" brand so they have stepped up their prices this year, and are planning to put more effort on specific models and get rid of the old ones. You should definetly buy a Fortis, you will not regret.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

was looking to pick one up on the used market.... not sure I should if they are in trouble ?


----------



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

I can see that Fortis will be launching a new collection in February next year, so they are definitely alive.

If they release a new 39/40mm diver like the OG Official Cosmonaut - I'll be all over it to complement the great flieger I have.


----------



## kraymehr (May 6, 2016)

I have an OLD fortis dress watch from my grandfather... I know them more for a few similar vintage offerings than anything current.


----------



## outdoors_guy (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for the input. I will have to keep my eyes peeled for the new model.

I have been looking online, and it is astounding to me how many fakes there are labelled as fliegers. I think that there are far more fake than real fortis watches on ebay (or maybe franken watches), and that is not an exaggeration. Some are pretty obvious, but some are pretty good in my opinion. Thank goodness for the thread that shows the real vs fake distinction in fortis watches.


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

Fortis picked the wrong side in the Cold War. They focused on Eastern Bloc and when the wall fell and communism collapsed their market wasn't as robust and took a few years to recover. 

Because of their eastern focus Fortis did not have a well-established reputation or dealer networks in the west particularly in North America. They also introduced the quite silly Sachs-designed novelty watches which were at complete odds with their primary tool watch line up and the management dunderheads also came out with the egregious Colours lineup of cheap quartz watches. 

The company went into the Swiss version of bankruptcy protection, installed new management, shifted more to on-line sales, revamped the model line up and acquired a North American distributor/retailer with a good reputation although the service situation in Canada if you own a Fortis remains crap.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Watchbuys.com is a U.S. dealer. They're still very much alive.


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

Camguy said:


> Watchbuys.com is a U.S. dealer. They're still very much alive.


Watchbuys.com has exclusive rights to Fortis in North American and it's a relatively recent partnership. Before Fortis was handled by Gevril Group who didn't seem too concerned about the brand or its customers.


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

I have liked Fortis ever since reading a watch magazine article for the original B-42 alarm chronograph (white dial/blued skeleton hands), probably sometime in the early 21st century. I remember the retail price was around 7,000 USD.

Over the years, I still liked Fortis, but with so many other nice watches out there, it’s easy to keep track.

In late 2017, I saw a Fortis that just stood out like no other. It was the Mars 500 chronograph, NIB, black PVD, and constructed of titanium.

I didn’t even hesitate to pull the trigger.


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

Edit above post, meant to say it’s easy to lose track. And here’s a pic.


----------



## Flip2Grail (Sep 11, 2017)

I agree the Mars really "pops" with the Orange. Unique looking.


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)

https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/fortis-watches.asp


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

The plans for this year are some great watches also 39 mm size with a complete new design but with the old Fortis DNA.

In europe were and are a lot of Fortis AD's. This was also before the 90's. 
But i don't know that time how it was in the USA

Did you all, visit te new fortis website?

www.fortis-swiss.com


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

https://cdn.fortis-swiss.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/fortis-lookbook-19-20.pdf


----------



## Mr Omega (Oct 15, 2007)

I just recently purchase my first Fortis. The B-42 Chronograph, limited edition of 72/Year I was born of 300 production run, alarm on rubber strap with the limited orange colored indices. I love the watch. It keep amazingly accurate time and looks just stellar on my wrist. I got a killer deal on a watch that will only appreciate in value over time. I also got a KILLER deal on the watch to boot. I see them in the range of $5000 to $8000 right now.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Apr 27, 2020)

ABCSteed said:


> The plans for this year are some great watches also 39 mm size with a complete new design but with the old Fortis DNA.
> 
> In europe were and are a lot of Fortis AD's. This was also before the 90's.
> But i don't know that time how it was in the USA
> ...


I am happy to learn this. While I understand larger case sizes have always been a part of design, especially sport watches, I am worn out on hockey puck sized watches. 42mm is as large as I would ever consider even in a dive watch.

About 36mm through about 40mm is a sweet spot for me and I will be happy to purchase another couple of Fortis watches if they expand their line.

Best regards,


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Fortis used to have smaller watches and I believe they've always had a few in their line-up.

Our watch hobby started when I got a (more or less) matching pair of Fliegers for my wife and I for Christmas '98. As you can see, these are well worn. My wife's watch has a replacement crown, watchmaker was unable to source an original. The watch has been retired now, as have all of her watches* Mine still gets ample wrist time and has the highest mileage of my entire collection (not just figuratively - it's my watch of choice when I travel internationally and has been on 5 continents and 25 or so countries)









* R.I.P. Anneke


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Apr 27, 2020)

Good looking watches and a great choice for his and hers gifts.

Anneke and you were lucky to have one another. 

Best wishes,


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

PJR said:


> Fortis picked the wrong side in the Cold War. They focused on Eastern Bloc and when the wall fell and communism collapsed their market wasn't as robust and took a few years to recover.
> 
> Because of their eastern focus Fortis did not have a well-established reputation or dealer networks in the west particularly in North America. They also introduced the quite silly Sachs-designed novelty watches which were at complete odds with their primary tool watch line up and the management dunderheads also came out with the egregious Colours lineup of cheap quartz watches.
> 
> The company went into the Swiss version of bankruptcy protection, installed new management, shifted more to on-line sales, revamped the model line up and acquired a North American distributor/retailer with a good reputation although the service situation in Canada if you own a Fortis remains crap.


I was in the OP's position when I first came across Fortis maybe 20 years ago. I loved the Cosmonauts Chronograph (probably the Lemania 5100 version back then), but they were $3K USD at the time and there was no way. I have to assume it was the scarcity of North American dealers then, because Watchbuys carries them now for _considerably_ less.


----------



## cludwig (May 4, 2008)

ABCSteed said:


> https://cdn.fortis-swiss.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/fortis-lookbook-19-20.pdf


I have the hard copy of that book. My watch isn't in it, B-42 Cosmonauts Day Date. Can't figure how they missed one of their best watches of the current lineup (my opinion only, but I am guessing in the top 5 for sales, maybe top 3). ...oh who knows, no one likes what I like anyway.


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

but the B42 official cosomonauts day/date is still available


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

The plans are to introduce new "Flieger" models this summer/autumn.


----------

